# posición del complemento directo -  estou a o fazer



## merquiades

Hola a todos,
¿Dónde debo colocar el objeto directo "o" en esta frase?

Estou a o fazer
Estou a fazê-lo
Estou-o a fazer.

Creo que debería ponerlo delante del infinitivo porque lo atrae la preposición "A".   ¿Estoy en lo cierto?

Si hubiera un "não" ¿cambiaría el orden?
Não o estou a fazer?

Muito obrigado!


----------



## Vanda

Uma caixa de marimbondos! 
Formalmente: Estou a fazê-lo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Ou *estou-o a fazer*. Tamén académico (e a soluçom do galego: _estou-no a facer_).


----------



## merquiades

Vanda said:


> Uma caixa de marimbondos!
> Formalmente: Estou a fazê-lo.



Ah, sim?  Para tanto?  Então ponho o traje de apicultor.  

E informalmente?



			
				XiaoRoel said:
			
		

> Ou estou-o a fazer. Tamén académico (e a soluçom do galego: estou-no a facer).



Moitas graciñas, Xiao


----------



## Carfer

Ocasionalmente, em linguagem descuidada, ouvirá´_'Estou-o a fazer'. _Normalmente, aqui em Portugal dizemos_ 'estou a fazê-lo'. _O_'não' _é atractivo em _'não o estou a fazer', _mas não em_'não estou a fazê-lo' (_aí tem o ninho de marimbondos, que por aqui chamaríamos '_vespas_'_)

_Em português há uma preocupação com a eufonia menos marcada do que em espanhol. No entanto, acho que é por isso que preferimos a forma_ 'estou a fazê-lo'_


----------



## merquiades

Obrigado Carfer.  En realidade o meu instinto è quase sempre de por o pronome depois do infinitivo, mas tenho visto muitos casos nos quais a gente os põe diante do infinitivo, sobre todo quando há preposição:  para o fazer, de o fazer, a o fazer etc....  Suponho que depende do caso, e sempre è diferente.  A perifrase  "Estar a" nâo será um destos casos.


----------



## Carfer

Porque nesses casos as preposições são atractivas, embora nem sempre (lá está, o tal ninho de marimbondos de que falava a Vanda).
Pois, também creio que é. Se vir bem '_estar a o fazer'_ soa bastante mal e é difícil de pronunciar.


----------



## SãoEnrique

En español será: Estoy haciéndolo, si no me equivoco.


----------



## merquiades

SãoEnrique said:


> En español será: Estoy haciéndolo, si no me equivoco.



Sí, estoy haciéndolo o lo estoy haciendo


----------



## Lorena993

No Brasil informalmente recorreríamos ao nosso 'maior pecado', o gerúndio:

"Estou fazendo...."

Aliás é a distinção portuguesa que mais 'invejo'. Os portugueses usam muito menos o gerúndio do que nós. E, muitas vezes, esse "endo" fere os ouvidos, incomoda. Não só nos telemarketings, mas no dia-a-dia. Por outro lado, estaríamos mais próximos do espanhol como foi demonstrado acima.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Lorena993 said:


> No Brasil informalmente recorreríamos ao nosso 'maior pecado', o gerúndio:
> 
> "Estou fazendo...."
> 
> Aliás é a distinção portuguesa que mais 'invejo'. Os portugueses usam muito menos o gerúndio do que nós. E, muitas vezes, esse "endo" fere os ouvidos, incomoda. Não só nos telemarketings, mas no dia-a-dia. Por outro lado, estaríamos mais próximos do espanhol como foi demonstrado acima.



Gosto dele


----------



## cordobes82

Lorena, o gerúndio nao é nenhum pecado, como também nao é nenhum erro. O que é errado é o "gerundismo", o excesso em alguns casos. 
Mas nao porque o português europeu nao o use significa que é menos correto. É simplesmente outra forma de falar, outra variante.


----------



## anaczz

cordobes82 said:


> Lorena, o gerúndio nao é nenhum pecado, como também nao é nenhum erro. O que é errado é o "gerundismo", o excesso em alguns casos.
> Mas nao porque o português europeu nao o use significa que é menos correto. É simplesmente outra forma de falar, outra variante.



Lembrando, também, que a forma a + infinitivo usada no português europeu é mais recente que o uso do gerúndio.


----------



## Alentugano

Tampouco em Portugal o gerúndio seria um erro. Ele é, de facto, usado, dependendo da estrutura da frase e da região. No português padrão o gerúndio não é observado nas formas associadas ao verbo _estar _"estou fazendo", "estás comendo". Em vez disso prefere-se a estrutura _estar a + infinitivo. _Noutras situações, como, por exemplo, "Considerando que...", "Ele vai enchendo, enchendo, até rebentar!", o gerúndio é usado sem maiores problemas...


----------



## Lorena993

Sim, eu sei. Por isso coloquei entre aspas. 
É uma questão de gosto pessoal mesmo. Acho que, por o gerúndio ter sido tão mal usado e esse gerundismo nos irritar tanto diariamente é que peguei birra dele. Eu uso o gerúndio, como todos os brasileiros, mas preferiria usar menos por causa dessa birra que tenho com ele.


----------



## Youngfun

merquiades said:


> E informalmente?


Tô fazendo (isso).


----------



## Carlos5974

Por que é "estoy a faze-lo" e não "estoy a fazer-o"?


----------



## Carlos5974

Eu tenho encontrado a explicação:

* o, a, os, as,* quando precedidos de verbos que terminam em* –r, -s, -z,* assumem a forma *lo, la, los, las,* e os verbos perdem aquelas terminações.

	Vou *pô-lo* a par do assunto. (pôr + o)

*- o, a, os, as,* quando precedidos de verbos que terminam em *–m, -ão, -õe,* assumem a forma *no, na, nos, nas.*

	Fizeram*-no* calar.


----------



## anaczz

Carlos5974 said:


> Eu tenho encontrado encontrei a explicação:
> 
> * o, a, os, as,* quando precedidos de verbos que terminam em* –r, -s, -z,* assumem a forma *lo, la, los, las,* e os verbos perdem aquelas terminações.
> 
> Vou *pô-lo* a par do assunto. (pôr + o)
> 
> *- o, a, os, as,* quando precedidos de verbos que terminam em *–m, -ão, -õe,* assumem a forma *no, na, nos, nas.*
> 
> Fizeram*-no* calar.


Exatamente!


----------



## patriota

Encontrei = _Encontré_ / _He encontrado_
Tenho encontrado = _He estado encontrando_


----------

